# "tempos houve" ou "tempos houveram"?



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Tenho esta grande dúvida a atormentar-me. Qual é a expressão correcta:

Tempos houve
Tempos houveram
?

Já li as duas na internet e o pior é que ambas me parecem correctas. Da mesma forma, "tempo houve em que..." também me parece correcto. 
Gostava de ouvir opiniões antes de me decidir por uma delas para um trabalho muito importante. Estou inclinada para "tempos houve".

Obrigada.


----------



## J. Bailica

_Tempos houve_ é que está certo.


----------



## Outsider

O verbo _haver_ é impessoal quando significa "existir": nesta aceção usa-se _sempre_ na 3.ª pessoa do singular.


----------



## mglenadel

É uma regra férrea que separa bons falantes de maus-falantes da língua.


----------



## englishmania

houve


----------



## Vós

Na dúvida, sempre tente substituir por existir.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Obrigada a todos. Também já me convenci que o correcto é "tempos/alturas/dias/épocas houve".



Vós said:


> Na dúvida, sempre tente substituir por existir.



Ora aqui é que está o grande sarilho. Foi a pensar em "tempos existiram" que fiquei confusa. Porque "tempos houve" é uma expressão. O sujeito não concorda com o verbo. É interessante que a expressão também não é "tempo houve" mas "tempos houve".
Afinal, nós também temos expressões idiomáticas. 

Obrigada.


----------



## Vós

Isso não é expressão é de cunho gramatical!


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Estive a pensar sobre este assunto. Sinceramente não conhecia a regra.
Isso quer dizer que "Haviam duas meninas na casa" está errado, e que a forma correcta é "Havia duas meninas na casa"?
Se sim, então a oralidade já destruiu a regra há muito tempo. Usa-se as duas formas:
"Havia mais castanhas?", "Haviam mais mas não as trouxe."
Não me choca particularmente.


----------



## Vós

Tu és português correcto? Pela tua maneira de escrever no gerúndio e a escrita da consoante muda...

Eu sei que isto é na gramática brasileira, verbo haver é impessoal no sentido de existir, quando tem outro sentido verbo haver é pessoal (varia).


----------



## englishmania

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Estive a pensar sobre este assunto. Sinceramente não conhecia a regra.
> Isso quer dizer que "Haviam duas meninas na casa" está errado, e que a forma correcta é "Havia duas meninas na casa"?



Sim. É verdade que há essa tendência de usar o verbo haver no plural, nos Pretéritos, porque é a regra que usamos para os outros, mas este é um verbo especial... Basta pensarmos no Presente - "há duas bananas". Ninguém diria "hão duas bananas".


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Haver* como verbo da existência é _terciopessoal_ (só tem as terceiras pessoas do singular), é dizer, na terminologia de Benveniste, conjuga-se na _não-pessoa_. A _palavra da que se predica a existência_ e considerada como o _objecto directo_. Analisa-la como sujeito é um grave erro de análise sintáctica. E muito mais grave fazer concordar o verbo com ela, que como dissemos é o OD, como se fose um sujeito. Isto seria um vulgarismo iletrado, banido da língua formal e culta.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Vós:
Sim, portuguesa de Lisboa.
Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, onde é que eu escrevi no gerúndio?... Pode dar um exemplo?

Já agora, quando eu falei em expressão idiomática estava só a referir-me ao "houve tempos em que...". A expressão é "houve tempo*s*". Também se podia dizer "houve tempo em que", porque não?, mas não me parece que seja usado.

Englishmania:
É curioso, porque acabei de escrever "usa-se as duas formas" sem pestanejar, como se fosse "há as duas formas". Se calhar isto acontece com muitos mais verbos do que se pensa. Não estou a dizer que está correcto, estou apenas a constatar a tendência.


----------



## Vós

> Estive a pensar sobre este assunto.



No Brasil fala-se: Estive pensando sobre este assunto.



> Vós:
> Sim, portuguesa de Lisboa.
> Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, onde é que eu escrevi no gerúndio?... Pode dar um exemplo?



Agora rolou a dúvida gerúndio é isso mesmo que "estou pensar"?


Construção moçambiquana.

Opa! É moçambiquana ou moçambicana?


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Mas "pensando" é que é o gerúndio!... 
Há aqui qualquer diferenciação que já me ultrapassa.
Em Portugal usa-se muito o gerúndio no Alentejo. Como tenho família alentejana não me chocaria se usasse o gerúndio sem querer. Só perguntei porque reli os meus posts e não vi nenhum gerúndio, pelo menos como eu o entendo. Sempre fiz bem em perguntar.


----------



## Vós

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Mas "pensando" é que é o gerúndio!...
> Há aqui qualquer diferenciação que já me ultrapassa.
> Em Portugal usa-se muito o gerúndio no Alentejo. Como tenho família alentejana não me chocaria se usasse o gerúndio sem querer. Só perguntei porque reli os meus posts e não vi nenhum gerúndio, pelo menos como eu o entendo. Sempre fiz bem em perguntar.



O que seria gerúndio no Alentejo?

P.S.: Entendi a cidade Alentejo... mas então o que é, a construção "estou a pensar"?


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

> o que é, a construção "estou a pensar"?



Isso pergunto eu. Não faço ideia. 

Só para esclarecer: no Alentejo, que é uma região a Sul de Portugal, usa-se muito "estive pensando no assunto" em vez de "estive a pensar". A pronúncia é que é muito diferente da brasileira.


----------



## Outsider

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Ora aqui é que está o grande sarilho. Foi a pensar em "tempos existiram" que fiquei confusa.


Bem visto! Nunca tinha pensado nisso... Embora o verbo "haver" aqui signifique "existir", não se conjuga como o verbo "existir".



4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Se sim, então a oralidade já destruiu a regra há muito tempo. Usa-se as duas formas:
> "Havia mais castanhas?", "Haviam mais mas não as trouxe."


Embora ocorram de facto com bastante frequência na fala e até na escrita, desaconselho construções como a segunda, especialmente na escrita.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*A pensar*: é o _infinitivo_ (substantivo verbal, em galego e português com possibilidade de expressão da pessoa na 2º pessoa do singular e nas pessoas do plural) que, _como qualquer substantivo_, a través das preposições-morfemas é *habilitado para ser um advérbio sintagmático *(ou sintáctico, se quiserdes*)*. É aí, nesse carácter adverbial onde se acha a identidade com o _gerúndio_, que em galego e português tem um valor mais que nada adverbial (e pouco adjectivo, ainda que não falham os casos).


----------

